# Boulder CO to Saratoga WY



## ikold (Jul 10, 2011)

How much would it cost and could you get all the following items on one lowboy from Boulder to Saratoga, WY

Deere 7130 tractor
Hesston 1270 Swather (14ft swath)
Hesston small baler 4590

Could it all fit ?


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Need more information. The exact dimensions of each piece,length,width,height & weight. This will probably be an OVERSIZE LOAD and close does't work when using permits for each state traveled.

These 3 pcs will NOT all fit on a lowboy, they might be difficult to fit on a double drop and should fit on a 53ft single drop.

Best to figure a minimun of $3.00 per mile with an upcharge per mile if over 102in wide and/or over 13.6in tall loaded on the trailer. If over 12ft wide and/or over 14.6 tall a pilot/escort vehicle may be required in front and/or rear with an upcharge per mile for each required. Then add permits for every state traveled through. Don't forget travel restrictions if it is an oversize load. One inch error in measuring can cost several thousand dollars in fines,added permit cost, escort vehicles and several days delay in transportation from point a-b. Clear as mud right.

scrapiron


----------

